
How to pair socks from a pile efficiently (2013) - jstrieb
https://stackoverflow.com/q/14415881/1376127
======
geophile
He is talking about algorithmic efficiency using big-O notation but then
limits N to 30. So, dumb question. Also, who the hell has 30 distinct pairs of
socks?

